# DONGGUAN | Songshan Lake | 218m | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-18 by 时过境迁丶 

the right one - the left one is (24) DONGGUAN | China Resources Songshan Lake Verion | 250m | 75 fl | U/C | SkyscraperCity Forum


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, please, updates


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-19 by 时过境迁丶


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-14 by 时过境迁丶

right one


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-26 by lingding9113


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@kanye, @zwamborn, please, updates


----------

